

New Android Context-Aware Launcher: Aviate By ExGooglers - fumar
http://blog.getaviate.com/

======
pedalpete
looks like a nice app, but the video being talked through by a kid describing
her sister seems very strange to me. I'd love to hear from the video producer
why they decided on this choice of narrative.

